# Fish BBQ



## TanyaK (Dec 7, 2007)

What type of fish do you usually bbq? We usually bbq snoek,angelfish or tuna but DH barbequed normal hake on Thursday and it came out great - who would have thought?


----------



## TanyaK (Dec 7, 2007)

I attached the photo of the fish but instead my profile photo came up - anyone know what I did wrong? I'm feeling a bit technology challenged today


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2007)

I usually do Salmon, and Tuna. I have also done tilapia, catfish, shark, cod, and a few others with success. Oh! and swordfish..one of my favorites!! Yum!


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 7, 2007)

Salmon and halibut here.  At the cottage, it used to be fresh brook trout.


----------



## TanyaK (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's the photo I tried to attach earlier


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks good!!!!!!!


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 7, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I usually do Salmon, and Tuna. I have also done tilapia, catfish, shark, cod, and a few others with success. Oh! and swordfish..one of my favorites!! Yum!


Yeah me too what Uncle Bob said


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 9, 2007)

Swordfish and Tilapia are sure fire.  Swordfish is more robust and tilapia is lighter which does better with a sweet sauce.  Swordfish is good with a heavier sauce but does well with lighter sauces too.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 16, 2008)

*Smokey fish tastes great!*



Uncle Bob said:


> I usually do Salmon, and Tuna. I have also done tilapia, catfish, shark, cod, and a few others with success. Oh! and swordfish..one of my favorites!! Yum!


Bob, you hint at what I believe: just about any fish can have its flavor
enhanced by a little smoke flavor. I still am very careful not to overdo
either the smoke or the cooking time. Fish should never be over-done.
Well, unless you want to "jerk" it.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 17, 2008)

I won't grill (BBQ for the original poster) any fish that is extremely flaky in texture, such as walleye, lake perch, cod, or sole.  Tilapia is borderline for me.

However, catfish, swordfish, halibut, tuna, kajiki, opah, mong chong, grouper, and barramundi I will grill.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 17, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> I won't grill (BBQ for the original poster) any fish that is extremely flaky in texture, such as walleye, lake perch, cod, or sole. Tilapia is borderline for me. However, catfish, swordfish, halibut, tuna, kajiki, opah, mong chong, grouper, and barramundi I will grill.


Hmmm, now Cod I like smoked. Any of the mackeral family is great smoked or grilled. How do you get Barramundi in Oklahoma? I only know them in Australia. They are a great fighter and a great eating fish.


----------

